# قوس قزح  Rainbow هل تعلم كيف يظهر؟



## مورا مارون (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*قوس قزح Rainbow*​ 



الوان الطيف التي تظهر في السماء والتي تعرف باسم قوس قزح تعد من ابدع المناظر الطبيعية التي تشهدها العين. ظاهرة قوس قزح هي ظاهرة فيزيائية ضوئية سوف نلقى الضوء على تفسيرها.
*انحناء الضوء*
ان الظاهرة الاساسية لحدوث قوس قزح هي ظاهرة الانكسار الضوئي التي يحدث فيها انحناء للضوء نتيجة لمرور اشعة الضوء في وسطين مختلفين في معامل الانكسار حيث ينتقل الضوء في هذين الوسطين بسرعتين مختلفتين.
ولمزيد من الفهم لظاهرة انحناء الضوء نتيجة لظاهرة الانكسار دعنا نتأمل في المثال التالي:
تخيل انك تدفع عربة بقوة منتظمة كما في الشكل ادناه، وحيث ان القوة التي تدفع بها العربة منتظمة اي ثابتة فإن سرعة العربة ستكون ثابتة ايضا، هذا اذا كان الوسط الذي تتحرك فيه العربة متجانس اي له طبيعة منتظمة كأن تدفع العربة على الرصيف. ولكن ماذا يحدث لو بدأت تدخل بالعربة على ارض عشبية؟ فإن العربة سوف تقل سرعتها حيث ان قوة الاحتكاك تصبح اكبر ولهذا تحتاج ان تزيد قوة الدفع لتحافظ على نفس السرعة على الرصيف.
والآن تخيل أنك قمت بدفع العربة إلى الأرض العشبية بزاوية فإن شيئ أخر سيحدث! حيث ان العجلة اليمين للعربة تدخل الى منطقة الأرض العشبية قبل العجلة اليسار فإن العجلة اليمين تقل سرعتها بينما العجلة اليسار لازالت محتفظة بسرعتها الاصلية وهذا سيؤدي الي انحراف العربة إلى اليمين نتيجة لاختلف سرعة العجلتين للعربة.





​ 
بنفس الطريقة يحدث ذلك لحزمة الضوء عندما ينفذ من خلال منشور زجاجي. حيث يتباطء جزء الضوء الذي ينفذ من زجاج المنشور بينما يحافظ الجزء المتبقي من حزمة الضوء على سرعته. وهذ يؤدي الى انحراف الضوء عند حافة الزجاج الذي يفصل بين وسط الهواء والزجاج. ويحدث انحراف معاكس للضوء عندما يخرج من المنشور إلى الهواء.




​هذا بالإضافة إلى ان المنشور يقوم بتفريق الضوء الأبيض إلى مكوناته الرئيسية (ألوان الطيف) حيث ان الضوء الأبيض الذي نراه هو خليط من من الترددات المختلفة بحيث ان لكل لون من الوان الطيف تردد ممختلف وهذا يسبب ان الضوء ينتقل بسرعات مختلفة عندما ينفذ من الزجاج او اي وسط شفاف.
فاللون الذي ينتقل بسرعة بطيئة في الزجاج سوف ينحرف عن مساره بحدة كبيرة عند الحد الفاصل بين الهواء والزجاج. اما اللون الذي يتحرك بسرعة كبيرة في الزجاج فلن يتأثر كثيرا كما في الحالة السابقة، ولهذا فإن الضوء الأبيض المكون من الوان الطيف فإنه سوف يتفرق حسب تردد كل لون وسرعته عندما ينفذ إلى الزجاج وبالتالي نستطيع رؤية الوان الطيف بشكلها البديع عند خروج الضوء من الجهة الأخرى للمنشور وهذه الظاهرة تعرف باسم تشتيت الضوء *dispersion.*




​ 
يقوم المنشور بتشتيت حزمة الضوء إلى مكوناتها من الوان الضيف وللتسهيل سوف نعتبر اللون الاول (الأحمر) واللون الأخير (البنفسجي) اللذان يقعان على طرفي حزمة ألوان الطيف​ 
تحدث قطرات المطر في السماء على اشعة الضوء نفس تأثير المنشور حيث تقوم كل قطرة بتشتيت الضوء الأبيض الى مكوناته الاساسية (الوان الطيف) عندما تعترض مسار اشعة الضوء الصادر من الشمس وفي الاجمالي تعمل هذاه الاقطرات على تشكيل قوس قزح.
قوس قزح
لنأخذ قطرة واحدة ذات الشكل الكروي كما هو موضح في الشكل أدناه، هذه القطرة تمثل فكر عمل المنشور الزجاجي عندما يسقط عليه شعاع من الضوء فيتشتت إلى اللوان الطيف السبعة المعروفة. ولنأخذ على سبيل التبسيط لونين هما الأحمر والبنفسجي كما في الشكل.




​ 
عندما ينفذ اللضوء الأبيض قطرة الماء في السماء فإن مكونات الضوء ذات الترددات المختلفة تتباطىء الى سرعات مختلفة كل حسب تردده. فاللون البنفسجي ينحرف بزاوية كبيرة عندما يعبر من خلال قطرة المطر وعلى الجزء الداخلي من القطرة فإن جزء من الضوء ينفذ الى الهواء بينما الجزء الباقي ينعكس لينفذ إلى الهواء من الجانب الايسر للقطرة كما هو موضح في الشكل السابق.
وبهذا الشكل فإن كل قطرة مطر تعمل على تشتيت اشعة الشمس إلى مكوناتها ذات الالوان المختلفة.
وبهذه الطريقة فإن كل قطرة مطر تعمل على تشتيت اشعة اشمس لتظهر الوان الطيف. ولكن لماذا نرى حزمة عريضة من الألوان كما لو أن كل منطقة من المطر تشتت لون محدد؟ والسبب يعود لاننا نرى فقط لون واحد من كل قطرة مطر كما سيأتي شرحه في الشكل التالي:






​ 
عندما تقوم قطرة المطر A بتشتيت الضوء فيخرج اللون الأحمر المتشتت من القطرة بزاوية مناسبة لعين المشاهد، بينما للون الأخر يخرج على زاوية اقل بحيث لا تسقط على عين المشاهد. اشعة الشمس سوف تصطدم بجميع قطرات المطر في المحيط بنفس الطريقة بحيث تحرف اللون الأحمر إلى عين المشاهد.
أما قطرة المطر B فتكون في مكان اسفل القطرة A في السماء بحيث تحرف اللون الأحمر بزاوية لا تسقط على عين المشاهد، ولكن اللون البنفسجي ينعكس على زاوية مناسبة لتستقبلها عين المشاهد. وكل القطرات المحيطة بالقطرة B تعمل على اسقاط اللون البنفسجي على عين المشاهد. القطرات في السماء التي تقع بين A وبين B تعمل على تجميع باقي اللوان الطيف على عين المشاهد، وبهذا فإن المشاهد سوف يرى كل الوان الطيف. 



إذا تواجد المشاهد في السماء فوق المطر فإنه سيرى قوس قذح على شكل دائرة كاملة ولكن على الارض فإن المشاهد يرى جزء من هذه الدائرة على شكل قوس لان الجزء المتبقي من القوس مختفي خلف الافق!​ 

*ودمتم منقول*​


----------



## جيلان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*بجد موضوع فوق الرائع بشوية
وخصوصا الحتة بان المشاهد بيرى من كل قطرة لون واحد دى اول مرة اعرفها
ميرسى يا قمر بجد تحفة*


----------



## مورا مارون (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *بجد موضوع فوق الرائع بشوية*
> *وخصوصا الحتة بان المشاهد بيرى من كل قطرة لون واحد دى اول مرة اعرفها*
> *ميرسى يا قمر بجد تحفة*





نورت يا امرررررر​


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل ومعلومات قيمه*
*وفى منها جديد بالنسبالى*

*شكرا كتير لتعبك يامورا *


----------



## مورا مارون (25 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلاا تويتي 


نشكر الرب انك استفدتي منها

ربنا معاكي​


----------



## قلم حر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل , و شرحه واضح و مدعم بالصور التوضيحيه الجميله .
يثبت .


----------



## مورا مارون (25 أكتوبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> موضوع جميل , و شرحه واضح و مدعم بالصور التوضيحيه الجميله .
> يثبت .


 

شكرااا لمرورك 

ميرسي لتثبيت​


----------



## أَمَة (28 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع علمي جميل 
تسلم ايدك يا مورا​


----------



## مورا مارون (28 أكتوبر 2008)

أمة قال:


> موضوع علمي جميل
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا مورا​


ميرسي امة نورتي​


----------



## BishoRagheb (13 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومعلومات قيمه*
> *وفى منها جديد بالنسبالى*
> 
> *شكرا كتير لتعبك يامورا *



*الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة 
ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا
بيشو
*


----------



## مورا مارون (13 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *الرب يعوض تعب محبتك خيرا*
> *صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة *
> *ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا*
> *بيشو*



شكرا ليك
ربنا معاك ومن اجل خدمتك خصوصا​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الموضوع رووووووووووووعة 
ومعلومات مفيدة وانا اول مرة اعرف هذه المعلومات عن قوس قزح 
شكرا على تعبك​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> الموضوع رووووووووووووعة ​
> ومعلومات مفيدة وانا اول مرة اعرف هذه المعلومات عن قوس قزح
> 
> شكرا على تعبك​


 
*اهـــــــــ بيك ـــــــــلا 
نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جداااااااا
ومعلومات حلوة 
شكرا على مجهودك​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جميل جداااااااا​
> ومعلومات حلوة
> 
> شكرا على مجهودك​


​*ميرســــ* ربنــــــ يبــــ حياتك ـــــــــارك ـــــا *ـــــــي*


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميل اوى يا مورا الموضوع والمعلومات الجميله ديه
بجد الموضوع طويل اوى بس بجد ممتع اوى
ميرسى ليكى​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مورا مارون موضوعك راااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااا
شكرااااااااا ليكي اختي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## مورا مارون (2 ديسمبر 2008)

رامى ايليا قال:


> *جميل اوى يا مورا الموضوع والمعلومات الجميله ديه​*
> _*بجد الموضوع طويل اوى بس بجد ممتع اوى*_
> 
> _*ميرسى ليكى*_​


*ميرســــ* ربنــــــ يبــــ حياتك ـــــــــارك ـــــا *ـــــــي*​


----------



## مورا مارون (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مورا مارون موضوعك راااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااا​
> شكرااااااااا ليكي اختي
> سلام المسيح​


*ميرســــ* ربنــــــ يبــــ حياتك ـــــــــارك ـــــا *ـــــــي*​


----------



## السياف العراقي (8 يناير 2009)

عاشت الايادي موضوع في غاية الرووووووعة


----------



## مورا مارون (11 يناير 2009)

السياف العراقي قال:


> عاشت الايادي موضوع في غاية الرووووووعة


 *ميرســــ* ربنــــــ يبــــ حياتك ـــــــــارك ـــــا *ـــــــي*

*بس ايه الاسم المرعب ده*
*خوفتني يا سياف*​


----------



## the prince (13 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع 
شكرا لك و الرب يبارك مجهودك ووقتك


----------



## مورا مارون (14 يناير 2009)

the prince قال:


> موضوع رائع
> شكرا لك و الرب يبارك مجهودك ووقتك


----------

